
Kojo: an educational language inspired by Logo and Processing - vmorgulis
http://www.kogics.net/kojo
======
ausjke
"A modern, powerful, programming language called Scala to work with. You begin
with a very small and simple subset of Scala, and progress to the level of
Scala proficiency that you care to reach."

so basically it's a Scala IDE for easy learning and authoring, tried it
quickly and it looks nice, though the UI is pretty java-swing style.

------
rafa2000
Please retitle. Kojo: and educational IDE based on the Scala language inspired
by Logo and Processing.

------
sanoli
How good is this for kids learning programming (compared to Scratch and
others)?

------
david-given
tl;dr: it's a Scala IDE.

~~~
klibertp
With an interactive, graphics enabled REPL like the one of Dracket or Swift
playground. Also a visual programming tool and a set of libraries (Turtle!)
for easy displaying graphics and playing sounds.

Looks nice at the first glance. This may be the first IDE/env I'd consider
using instead of my Emacs :)

~~~
david-given
Yes, absolutely! It looks like there are lots of nice features.

But it's _not_ a new programming language, and shouldn't be advertised as
such.

(In fact, I now notice that their website doesn't claim it is. Where did the
HN post title come from? Because it's just wrong. I can't update my original
post any more.)

